# Filter for 10g?



## Mjgately (Jul 30, 2011)

Moving into my new apartment tomorrow and starting on my tank, I plan on having a sand substrate with sagittaria, java ferns, and java moss. I'll be doing the fishless cycling and once I do get the fish I plan on getting decently hardy ones. So the question is which filter and which bulbs would be best for this setup?:fish5:


----------



## James0816 (Jun 19, 2009)

With the sand, I would recommend a mini-canister or an HOB that you can adjust the flow rate. Some HOBs you can't adjust and would have to make something to diffuse the water going back into the tank to reduce the current. Otherwise, it will be hard to keeping the sand bed in place.

Any fluorescent light will work.


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 6, 2010)

What he said...


----------



## holly12 (Apr 21, 2011)

I love the Aquaclear 20! It's a HOB filter, _but with a totally adjustable flow rate!_ And, the media basket is nice and roomy, so you can have 3 different media in at once if you want, (ex: sponge, carbon, bio-max.) It's also super easy to clean and is really quiet! 

I use Aquaclear's on all my tanks! (got a 30 on my 20g tank and a 70 on my 36g tank.) Love 'em to bits!


----------

